# Need to fix forums part of website



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

My company's website has a forum on it that got hacked quite a while back and now the header is missing off it as well - We had someone make this and set it up for us, I'd like to figure out how to fix it on my own with the assistance of someone here if someone don't mind taking a look at it for me and letting me know if they think they can help.

The site is located at www.barons-swsupport.com

Thanks


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Looks like you have a significant amount of abuse going on...the newest user is ILoveParisHilton

Do you have email validation?


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Um, No, I'm sure I need it and don't know how to implement it...any suggestions?
I didn't see ILoveParisHilton...oh well...
Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, i have a phpbb forum and pretty know much about them. Anyway back to your problem.

Simply go to your forum directory---->go to templates---->go to subsilver--->then look up for a file called overall_header.tpl open the file and look through, probably line 67, You will see a tag



> <a href="{U_INDEX}">
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Before that, upload your image in the image folder, to find the image folder, look through your forum directory, go to templates, go to subliver then images, upload your image and open the overall_header.tpl file as i instructed then change the url to your desired logo.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

What you want to do is approve members before their registration is active, heres how;
Go to 
http://www.barons-swsupport.com/forum/login.php?redirect=admin/index.php&admin=1
Type in your admin username and admin password.
In the window on the left, under *General Admin* click the *configuration* link
In the window on the right, look for *enable account validation and click the radio button beside admin
Now, when some one registers you will need to aprove their membership before they can login and post. (you should receive an email saying they are awaiting membership)

When you get this email, you login again as an admin and in the window frame on the left you click ,managementunder the heading user admin
You can either type the new username as defined in the email you received, or click the find a username button, and place a * in the search field (this is a search wildcard) and select the new username in the dropdown field, click the select button (the username fills in the form in the window ont he right) Now click look up user button.
If you want to activate this user scroll down to User is active on the page and click the yes radio button (no wil be active until you do that). 
If its not one you want, then go all the way to the bottom of that window frame and choose delete user and click the submit button.

You can also ban users, but its not a very effective way to stop them because IP spoofing is common with exploiters of forums.*


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.barons-swsupport.com/forum/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=4


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

medic17506 said:


> My company's website has a forum on it that got hacked quite a while back


If that's an old install there was probaly many updates in between. I'd reinstall it from scratch sinc you don't have anything there to begin with.

Find config.php in the froum folder and downalod it, open it and finde this:



> $dbhost =
> $dbname =
> $dbuser =
> $dbpasswd =


Copy the values after the equal signs, that's all you need. Delete the contents of yoursite.com/forum/ Open phpmyadmin or other database manger and deletet all the tables with the phpbb prefix. Download a fresh copy of phpbb from phpbb.com and follow the install instructions.

BTW , if you had someone install this for you and they are no longer working for your comapny I'd also suggest changing the password for your database and any other passwords they would have such as the FTP passwords.


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

I've put the header in there - probably need to reinstall per your suggestions - WHAT A PAIN! I'm not real happy with forums - as far as installing and admining - I do feel it is INVALUABLE to a website as far as feilding questions and answers and stuff...

I've heard phpBB is excellent - but customization is HORRIBLE(IMHO) - I used to love it - but trying to run this business and do website stuff in addition is getting to me. Anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks,

Brandon


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Basic customiztion of colors and things can be done right in the control panel, look at the bottom and under style click management then edit next to the style. I don't know how changing the look could be easier because you only need to know html, you can change the look of any page by editing the .tpl files. Or even download a pre made templates from a varity of sources.

As far as adding custom features I'd suggest as above reinstalling. If you want the image attachment mod I'd reccomend finding the pre-modded files. You only have to upload and overwrite the existing phpbb files and run the db install file. From there install easy mod and you can use that to install mods. Most will go off without a hitch but as you add more the potential for there being a conflict increases. In that case you'll have to manually edit.

You could just wait a few weeks/months/whatever and phpbb3 will be released and you can start from scratch with that. 

http://area51.phpbb.com/phpBB/


----------



## medic17506 (Sep 1, 2004)

Okay, after speaking with the other "powers that be" we have decided to bid out this job - NOT just the forums problem but a re-design of our website...we want a more professional look...we like the basic layout of the site, I'm just not happy with the site overall...I'd like to get bids on the redesign as well as redoing the forums part of it to fit our company...if anyone has suggestions on bidding this out or would like to bid on it, please let me know @ [email protected].

Thanks,

Brandon Morris


----------

